# Can an air riffle kill a skunk?



## Skunk_Killer

I need to blast a skunk that's digging up my yard. What's the best gun for the job?


----------



## huntertracker308

hmm, if you can get within 15 or 25 yards and don't want to spend much i would reccomend the crosman 2260. With its accuracy you should be able to take a headshot and put it down. If you can't get within 25 yards i would say get a benjamin sheridan discovery pcp and say welcome to aigunning, they are expensive and really nice. If this is a one time use thing then i wouldn't spend very much..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I like to use my .338 Rem. It does the trick!


----------



## darkgael

SK: Yes, an appropriate airgun can dispatch a skunk. Do you already own an airgun powerful/accurate enough to do the job? 
In any case, the real issue is whether you can make the shot. The point about the head shot is well taken. Yes, a shot to another point on the animal may kill it but the chance of wounding is greatly compounded - a powerful .22 airgun, with few - expensive - exceptions, is going to develop only about 30ftlbs of muzzle energy(a .22 StVel from a rifle will develop four times that) and are most effective with head shots. Shot placement is the key with airguns (as it is with all hunting). 
Seriously, if you want to be sure, you are better off with a shotgun.
Pete


----------



## Skunk_Killer

Thanks, fellas, good info! No, I don't currently own an airgun, and yes, this is pretty much a one-time thing (for now) although I could see myself getting into airgunning. I just want to blast this little bastard that shows up every night. According to what I've read on the Net, skunks can spray about 10 yards - so I think I can get within about 20 to 25 yards. The skunk always goes to the same area of the yard (to eat grubs - a separate problem), which is about 40 yards from my front stoop. So I could probably get safely within about 20 yards of the little bastard and still be able to retreat back inside the house if he should make a sudden movement to spray. I think I'll go with the crosman 2260 and see what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## ac700wildcat

If you don't live in town it would probably be easier and around the same price to by one of the cheaper .22 rimfire rifles. Also, in my opinion you would have way less of a chance to just wound the skunk and just piss it off.


----------



## Beeman17

I killed a muskrat with a head shot, I think you could get a skunk. My gun's only 500 fps too, but it was from about 10 yards.


----------



## Skunk_Killer

Hey, everyone, I just wanted to thank you for your suggestions and give you an update. ... I decided to trap the skunk instead of shoot it. I bought a Havahart trap and caught 2 of the little bastards with bacon bait. They were both living beneath my deck. I put a tarp over the cage and then drowned the little XXXXXX in a tub of water and now I'm skunk-free. I will continue to wage a war on skunks everywhere until the entire world is skunk-free.

Edited for content by Plainsman.


----------



## work hard hunt harder

a day state air ranger should take care of it but get the 80 fpe model

jk somthign that makes about 20fpe should do the trick


----------



## buckseye

Oh heck yes and it will help blow the stank away too.... :lol:

I'm laughing way to hard skunk killer... :beer:


----------



## poodlepoker

me and my brother killed one with a pellet gun


----------



## Guest

My buddy killed one with an air rifle once, he broke the stock when he hit the skunk though. He used a baseball swing and the skunk sprayed the back of his truck and boat trailer before it died.


----------



## Hemi 426

I trapped one once, I made a heart shot on him. That didn't do the job, in a resault, I got sprayed. The head shot finnished him off. So I recomend on the head shot.


----------



## mxpilot

Yes, you can kill a skunk with an air rifle. Suggest a head shot of course, but a good shot behind the front leg to the heart will do the trick as well. We will Possums and skunks all the time here in out Avocado grove. Need a powerful gun and good PBA ammo.

I have a GAMO Extreme and a Walther Force 1000 and have gotten kills with both.


----------

